

Web Research Drives More Real-World Purchases - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/web-research-drives-more-real-world-purchases/index.html?ref=technology

======
joshwa
...says the company whose business depends on exactly that behavior.

That said, at my day job working for one of the largest US multichannel
retailers, we see this behavior a lot.

